# Good Centerpiece fish for a 5 gal?



## Otoscapes (May 21, 2013)

I'm looking for a nice centerpiece fish that can be housed in a 5 gallon tank. 
I was thinking maybe a betta or one fancy male guppy but I'm not sure if they can be housed alone.

Any good suggestions?


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

ive had a lone guppy in a tank before and it went well


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

a nice betta would be so happy in a 5 gallon or a couple male guppies would be ok. i would get like 3. for some reason fish look better in odd numbers. more pleasing to the eye. or if you want there are lots of micro fish out there. least killie are a really cool live bearer and have some good personality. they can be on the bland side but are pretty. also look into endlers. they are a smaller form of guppy. lots of color and patterns. i had a nice breeding group of tiger endlers in a 5 gallon. also i had blue fin killi in a 5 gallon. lots of fish and as long as you have lots of live plants and keep up on water changes there are several fish that will do well.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

There are some incredible Bettas on various auction sites. Here's one I just purchased.


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Some killies can be kept in a 5gal.. Just something different than a betta.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

I like Rainbowfish. They are striking.


----------



## AquaPeanut (Apr 28, 2012)

Dario dario are really cool looking micro fish too. Gotta be prepared to feed them live foods tho if they won't accept frozen.


----------



## rininger85 (Jun 30, 2013)

I just added a betta to my 55 gallon tank this past week and its so extremely happy swimming back and forth the length of the tank... I'm sure even in the 5 gallon they would be happy because its a lot more water than the fish bowls they are normally kept in!


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> I like Rainbowfish. They are striking.



There are no rainbowfish I know of that are small enough to fit in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Dina-Angel (Jun 20, 2013)

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> There are some incredible Bettas on various auction sites. Here's one I just purchased.


Off topic, but this is an awesome betta! Congratulations for that purchase!


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

A guppy would be fine alone, and a betta would love it in there. You could also go for a sparkling gourami. They're shiny little cuties that top out just a shade over an inch long.


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

there are smaller rainbows to be found but I do not know under what conditions they need be kept. but I am sure there is a ton of info along with the links to these pictures
http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=981
http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1223
http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=632
http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2379


----------



## Qwedfg (Mar 7, 2012)

Perhaps some of these fish are small enough to fit in a 5 gallon but as you can see from the links people are fishing them out of local creeks....

All common commercially available rainbows (such as the psuedomugils you showed in the first link) require a larger tank. I believe that threadfins can be kept in a 10 gallon but all other "mini" rainbows such as the psuedomugils and praecox require a minimum of 20.

Rainbowfish are very active and do best in larger groups.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

Qwedfg said:


> There are no rainbowfish I know of that are small enough to fit in a 5 gallon tank.


Thank you so much for the information. I thought some of the blue eyes might be okay.

And thanks for the compliment on my Betta.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

I say Betta Fish - they are always active and think the world revolves around them! (which is a good thing if you want a fish coming to the glass compared to shoal fish that get scared when you get close)


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Lampeye killifish are pretty darn cool, especially if you have them in a tank with floating plants. Gives the dark atmosphere and makes their little 'lamps' really shine.


----------



## dtejeda.arias (Mar 5, 2013)

Swordtails.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

dtejeda.arias said:


> Swordtails.


I've seen 6" swordtails, waaaay too big, even just one. I'd go with a scarlet badis. I got two males in a 5, and after they've established dominance, they seem to get along fine and look gorgeous. Definetly worth the extra effort for live food.


----------



## EddyBearr (May 28, 2013)

A betta, absolutely. Make it heavily planted, put a betta in there, and maybe have a school of micro-fish.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

LB79 said:


> Lampeye killifish are pretty darn cool, especially if you have them in a tank with floating plants. Gives the dark atmosphere and makes their little 'lamps' really shine.


 Completely agree


----------



## Otoscapes (May 21, 2013)

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> There are some incredible Bettas on various auction sites. Here's one I just purchased.


where did you purchase that betta? it looks incredible!:icon_eek:

I might just get a betta but I'll definitely have to look into some killis.


----------



## Dien16 (Feb 22, 2013)

Otoscapes said:


> where did you purchase that betta? it looks incredible!:icon_eek:
> 
> I might just get a betta but I'll definitely have to look into some killis.


I found one very similar to it at petco. Blue outlined with orange and black trim


----------



## Oxl (Oct 21, 2011)

I really love the look of Dwarf Gouramis. They swim differently from other fish, very purposeful and are able to stay perfectly still even in heavy flow. I also like how they can dramatically turn their heads by bending their body in half at a 90 degree angle. Just magnificent and at only 3" max length you could probably fit two in that 5g.


----------



## CheyLillymama22 (Jun 9, 2013)

I vote betta. I have a gorgeous yellow male in a ten gallon, and 2 girls each in their own 5 gallon.

They're always active, personal and gorgeous fish. And they'd be very happy in a five gallon.


----------



## tripleDot (Jul 5, 2013)

My first choice would be a betta. And my alternative would be a dwarf gourami.


@RusselltheShihTzu, that betta is a gorgeous specimen.


----------



## RusselltheShihTzu (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank so much; you ought to see him in person. 

I bought this boy on eBay. Here's a link to all his auctions. The second link is to his mustards. He also sends food or an extra Betta as a gift. I received a Red/Orange Cambodian. Plus, it's free Priority shipping which includes guaranteed live arrival. Most sellers only give that if you do Overnight shipping at $35.00

Oops, forgot no eBay links. He's AquaWorld68. 950 positive feedback and no negatives. This is the first time I bought from him.


----------



## Markahsf (Feb 27, 2012)

RusselltheShihTzu said:


> There are some incredible Bettas on various auction sites. Here's one I just purchased.


That betta is absolutely incredible! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

